# GenMax going crazy these days



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

They keep coming out with new generators, and many of them dual fuel. According to this guy, it's the company behind Duromax and Predator.

(Why Genmax didn't just come out with their own stuff from the beginning is strange - it's not like anybody had heard of Predator or Duromax before either)


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Fuel Injection ?


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Says carb in the video, which I prefer. Does FI work with propane?


----------



## kairus00 (Sep 9, 2021)

I have the DuroMax XP9000ih, I don't see what this offers that the DuroMax version doesn't. DuroMax over Predator makes sense for the dual fuel capability and remote start. Only thing I'm seeing here is the addition of a 50a receptacle which I don't see much value in.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you want a good HD outlet that would last a life time.
think heating etc. on a close to max current heating...
over time they get colored...
you see this on space heaters where they over crimp the plugs..
the plug ends over heat....
and they are a low cost 15p that may not carry the full load of the space heater...
same on the gen sets...
if you need the max out of the gen set the larger current outlet is a great idea!
you want 20% more rated plug and socket to take the wear and tear to last a long long time.

so *kairus00*
you are 9000 watts peak for 37.5 amps max.... that is over for the 30 amp outlet... and about right for a 50 amp.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Well I wouldn't replace a perfectly working Duromax no, but if I were to buy new and in the market for a 9000W, I'd probably get the Genmax.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

I had never heard of Genmax before, either. 

I am looking in to a ^4kw inverter unit that is dual fuel and electric start. So far I can't find any that fit the criteria that are selectable either 120v only or dual 120/240v. The Duromax and Champion versions are only 120v. Powerhorse has an enclosed inverter with electric start that is 120v only and an open frame inverter that is selectable 120v only or dual 120/240v - but it is recoil start, not electric start.

From what I see on the ~6kw Genmax's - they are dual 120/240v, but not selectable to 120v-only. This means on 120v with one connector you are drawing from 1/2 the inverter, not both halves of the inverter paralleled. The next step down is in the 3.5kw class at 120v-only.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Yeah most manufacturers aren't going to put out a 120/240V generator when one leg is less than 20A. They are unicorns.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Robh said:


> Yeah most manufacturers aren't going to put out a 120/240V generator when one leg is less than 20A. They are unicorns.


Why not give the user the option of either high amperage 120v all together or 240v/split 120v?

That is how a lot of smaller wattage rotaries work. 

In my case - I want the ability to run a small inverter welder on 240v. I don't need a 10kw generator to do that - and I need very clean power (inverter welder does not handle dirty power at all). I have the option to run it on 120v - and will do that if that is what I have to do - but I like running on 240v. In fact, aside from quick tests - I've never run the inverter welder on 120v actually using it. What is thrown off is the amperage (welding amperage) setting - 100 amps on the display on 240v input is not the same as 100 amps on the display at 120v. I don't know what the conversion is as I've never spent time to figure it out, but I would venture a guess at least another 10-15a on the screen would be required on 120v to get the same heat output as on 240v. With a legitimate 30a output on 120v (3600w - 4500w class inverter would have about 37.5a peak draw with 30a/3600w continuous) that should allow decent welding. The inverter welder folds back power on 120v anyway - it won't let you dial up over 120a. Though, with the lighter "power" on 120v that 120a might weld about the same as 100a on 240v = a double loss both on the amperage setting and the performance of that amperage setting. 

Our big generator is 15kw, which I got for 2 reasons - to run the large loads my other generators wouldn't run as well as whole house back-up including AC. If I need to weld heavy without commercial power this is the unit to run. But that would be a rare occasion. More often I'd be looking at lighter tasks - where the "larger" inverter generator would, hopefully, shine. If I can cover all the mid-range bases with 1 gen - AC while camping, portable welding - that would be fantastic. If I have to settle for 120v-only that's the way it goes.


----------



## Pineapple (7 mo ago)

In this other video (the video is very slow) this guy mentioned that comes with an oil filter. Also, goes over why he chose the Genmax GM9000iED over the Predator and the Duromax.
Use the Chapters to scroll.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

I challenge you to find an oil filter (around 12:30 on video). Oil F I L L E R plug, si


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

pipe said:


> I challenge you to find an oil filter (around 12:30 on video). Oil F I L L E R plug, si


Maybe this... Page 15, item 15:


https://www.genmaxpower.com/cdn/1429984513066467330/1510162972484476930.pdf



Same page, item 9 indicates oil pump assembly. Not your typical spin on oil filter and pump, but they're labeling it as such.


----------



## Pineapple (7 mo ago)

Browse Deweb said:


> Maybe this... Page 15, item 15:
> 
> 
> https://www.genmaxpower.com/cdn/1429984513066467330/1510162972484476930.pdf
> ...


If you see in the parts diagram, Engine Item Number Table / item 82 is an Oil Filter Plug.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Yup, the Genmax has an oil filter. See about 8:45 mark...


----------



## Pineapple (7 mo ago)

GenKnot said:


> Yup, the Genmax has an oil filter. See about 8:45 mark...


BOOM🤩


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Does this engine have a pressurized oil system?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

OrlyP said:


> Does this engine have a pressurized oil system?


Yes.
#76 6240.T92.001V.00.00 机油泵组件 Oil pump assembly
#82 1240.T92.001V.00.00 机油过滤塞 Oil filter plug


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

This is actually very interesting. I wonder if it is something that will be adopted by other manufacturers in these engines. I hope it is.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Here is a Bitog discussion that has some relevant data.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Genmax has added the oil pump and filter to their new GM12000ED (non-inverter) generator 458cc engine also.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it is an oil screen.
not a pleated paper filter.
now if they had a spin filter on them it would be a good long lasting design.
now how long till some one makes an remote filter adaptor for this engine?
that way a larger spin filter could be used with larger oil magnets on the spin housing for the ultra fine trash.

the one thing that is curious is the carbon trash in small engine oil is magnetic.
easy to trap it.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

^ That's still a significant improvement over splash-oil systems. The fact that oil is forced through journals and bearings with reasonable filtration should no doubt increase service life. Vehicle automatic transmissions use screen filters as well and works just fine.. considering they're much more prone to generate solid particulates (clutch material, metal shavings from gears thrashing about, etc.)

I will concede however that it would've taken not much more design and engineering consideration if it instead had spin-on filtration. But I guess cost is a big factor. A few cents here and there translates to big money in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Lickity-Split (6 mo ago)

About the oiling question .. when you go to the GENMAX web page, under specifications it says it has "splash oiling":






GENMAX GM9000iE 9000 Watt Gasoline Inverter Generator with CO Detect


Engine Model: 192F/P-2 Type: Single cylinder,four stroke Displacement: 458 Max.Power(kW): 10.5 Rated Power(kW): 10 Bore×Stroke(mm): 92*69 Condensation Ratio: 8.8:1 Starting System: Recoil Start/ Electric start Ignition System: Transistorized Magneto SPARK PLUG F7RTC、F6RTC,F7TC、F6TC、NGK BPR6ES...




www.genmaxpower.com


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Lickity-Split said:


> About the oiling question .. when you go to the GENMAX web page, under specifications it says it has "splash oiling":


It just hasn't been updated showing the change yet.


----------



## Pineapple (7 mo ago)

Hey. The Genmax GM9000iED is Neutral Bonded here is how to convert it to Floating Neutral. 
How To Convert Genmax GM9000iED Bonded Neutral to Floating Neutral


----------



## Pineapple (7 mo ago)

GenKnot said:


> This is actually very interesting. I wonder if it is something that will be adopted by other manufacturers in these engines. I hope it is.
> 
> View attachment 12119


Here is the oil filter in this video.

GENMAX GM9000iED Oil Change - Break-In Period


----------

